# Bullreds!!!!!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wenting out to The Ol' Fishing Hole with some good friends the other night to try our luck?? Man what a night we had!!!! The young kid in the last picture was down from us with his parents. He walked up to me right has I picked up the rod to set the hook. So I handed him the rod and told him to get after it!! Man you should have seen his face when we got that stud Red up! Pricless!!! All fish where released to be caught another day. Enjoy the pics!! Totaled 9 hook ups and 5 landed!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks like you guys were on em!!! Nice pic of the young kid. He looks amazed! Nice job guys!!:thumbup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sweet fish. they everywhere now


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_*Weather or not you know it you just added another *_feather to your cap handing that kid your rod!! You just created another FISHERMAN ! Hat's off to ya! Good Job!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bull Reds*

Nice bunch of fish!

It's getting that time!

Bundle up and hit the beach. C2


----------

